# Badminton



## jump (Oct 8, 2008)

Anybody plays badminton?


----------



## dappymd (Jun 3, 2009)

hi, i do play badminton, but i dont know anyone who can play as well. i do know where the courts are, though. let me know if you want to hit the courts.


----------



## Steve86 (Jun 3, 2009)

dappymd said:


> hi, i do play badminton, but i dont know anyone who can play as well. i do know where the courts are, though. let me know if you want to hit the courts.


Im not great at badminton but i would love to play, I arrive in Dubai next weekend. can we set up a game?


----------

